# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Are you Syrious free shop

## tangerina

Nova godina je vrijeme kad mnogi od nas donose odluku o rasčišćavanju i declutteranju svojih prostora
Još jedno mjesto kamo možete donirati stvari koje su u dobrom stanju, ali vam ne trebaju, tipa odjeća, slikovnice, igračke, posuđe... je Are you Syrious free shop, namijenjen tražiteljima azila
Više o tome što im treba i kako to sve izgleda možete vidjeti ovdje: https://www.facebook.com/areyousyrio...31967236952160

----------


## ina33

> Nova godina je vrijeme kad mnogi od nas donose odluku o rasčišćavanju i declutteranju svojih prostora
> Još jedno mjesto kamo možete donirati stvari koje su u dobrom stanju, ali vam ne trebaju, tipa odjeća, slikovnice, igračke, posuđe... je Are you Syrious free shop, namijenjen tražiteljima azila
> Više o tome što im treba i kako to sve izgleda možete vidjeti ovdje: https://www.facebook.com/areyousyrio...31967236952160


Update od pred par dana: primaju samo higijenske potrepštine, ostalo su napunili.

----------

